# Belgian Aromatic Malt - Looking For Substitute



## lonte

As my local HBS do not carry Belgian Aromatic Malt I am looking for either a Brisbane source or a suitable substitute. Please don't suggest Cara-aroma as I am already using it to substiute for Special B. I think in the past I have used Melanoiden in place of Aromatic, however the recipe already has Melanoiden in it so I don't really want to double that up. Appreciate any other thoughts.


----------



## Jye

lonte said:


> As my local HBS do not carry Belgian Aromatic Malt...



This HBS sounds terrible  

From what Ive read Melanoiden is the substitute, post the recipe and lets see what else is in it.


----------



## lonte

Jye said:


> From what Ive read Melanoiden is the substitute, post the recipe and lets see what else is in it.


It's the Belgian Strong Dark Ale recipe "Brew like a Homebrewer" from Jamil's book.


----------



## neonmeate

I always use melanoidin as a substitute myself, so i would just add in more melanoidin.

dave's homebrew does have belgian aromatic
https://daveshomebrew.com.au/index.php?page...rt&Itemid=1
but this isnt the dingemans belgian aromatic that is usually called for in american recipes- it is much darker, so you'd need to check both flavour and colour wise how it would balance the other malts in your grist


----------

